# Kommentar in RTF?



## droni (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte mit PHP eine RTF-Datei einlesen, diverse Änderungen anhand einer Datenbank vornehmen und dann wieder abspeichern. Den PHP-Teil bekomme ich hin. Nun müsste ich aber in der Datei Bereich kennzeichnen. Gibt es bei den RTF Dateien wie auch in PHP (*/bla*/) , HTML (<!-- bla -->) eine Code, der von den Programmen die RTF anzeigen können schlicht ignoriert wird?

Vielen Dank!

MfG
Droni


----------



## sheel (2. Juni 2016)

Hi

Nicht wirklich, nein.

Es würde "Annotations" geben, die von "manchen" Programmen ignoriert
und auch beim Speichern nicht behalten werden.


----------



## Spyke (14. Juni 2016)

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa140283(v=office.10).aspx#rtfspec_29

TX TextControl setzt zum Beispiel so ähnlich auch sein Kommentar mit welcher Version die RTF erstellt wurde

```
{\*\generator TX_RTF32 20.0.550.502;}
```


----------

